# Todd's pellets



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey people 

Can anybody tell me what brand name Todd sells his pellets under.  Whole whack of them out here.

Gary


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Gary,  Look for A-MAZE-N Products. He is a sponsor on this site.

   Mike


----------



## venture (Nov 20, 2013)

Couldn't get much easier than this:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2013)

Venture, my friend

Todd's Canadian distributor is 2000 miles away from me--that is NOT what I would consider easy or convenient!!!!!!!!  Makes it just a little bit of a pain in th butt to go and browse.  LOL

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2013)

So..................................

I'm still trying to find out what name Todd markets his pellets under.  You have to realize that up here in the great white north, it is not always as easy as it could be.

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 20, 2013)

You need to order them on line if you want to buy them from Todd.


----------

